# OCD-ni: 1991 Toyota Supra Turbo full Very heavily marked, Full Correction Detail.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello Again, thanks for taking time to read another write up from OCD-ni. The patient today was a proper old school Toyota Supra 2.5 Turbo Japanese import. The car was brought to us by a good friend of Marks, who had previously owned this car several years ago and on a chance happening looking at a free ads managed to buy the car back several years later! From the time the car had been sold and was bought back, it had seen a small bit of paintwork but had been very unloved. the car arrived with deep marks horrendous marring and covered in over spray. underneath we hoped it would look good but to be honest we had absolutely no idea how the old girl would turn out. So time to stop talking and do what we do best I suppose!!

Initially, the car was given a good wash and decontamination Using Orchard Autocare Products: scary to think this was when we are still prototype testing when this car was done!

Foamed using Cotton Candy,
Shuts washed using All Purpose Cleaner dilutes 50:1
Iron Cleansed wheels and body. 
Clayed using Bilt Hambre Autoclay.

For correction as it was 2 pack paint it was rotary only as the DA will cause pig tail marking. Correction was carried out using :
Meguiar's 105 and 205 Polishes.
Orange and green Hex logic pads for cutting
3M yellow and blue pads for refining and finishing.










































































































































































































































































































Once finished, the LSP of choice was Zaino Z2 pro ZFXed 3 layers with a coat of Z6 between then finished with a coat of Valentines Concours wax and topped with Zaino Z8. Here are the afters:
































































Just a quick one but she was such a cool car I had to share it with you. As usual all C&C are very Welcome.

Many thanks
Rollo:thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome results, nice one


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

looks lovely


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work. Strange to see a 2.5, the ones i'm used to seeing are 3 litres.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

mind blowing work as always Ronnie


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

An awesome job, well done. 

For god sake speak with the owner about that exhaust :doublesho It might have looked good as the end can on a mid nineties Yamaha 750 Exup but it really is foul on the back of a classic Toyota.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

wanner69 said:


> Awesome results, nice one


Many thanks!



cossienuts said:


> looks lovely


Cheers



Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning finish.


many thanks



colarado red said:


> Stunning work


cheers



President Swirl said:


> Nice work. Strange to see a 2.5, the ones i'm used to seeing are 3 litres.


know very little about them but I do remember him saying they were pretty rare.



horned yo said:


> mind blowing work as always Ronnie


cheers :thumb:



Yowfailed said:


> An awesome job, well done.
> 
> many thanks:thumb:
> 
> For god sake speak with the owner about that exhaust :doublesho It might have looked good as the end can on a mid nineties Yamaha 750 Exup but it really is foul on the back of a classic Toyota.


thats how he got her back he was putting it back to origional I know thats for sure so no need to fret lol!! would agree but she sounded awsome!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning work! loving the last shots :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work there Rollo, some brillant reflections achieved :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Finish is amazing:thumb:


----------



## dyegoblb (Sep 16, 2008)

Excellent mate!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

great finish. How did you get on with dust from 105? or were you ok?


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice work, and stunning after pictures!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovely finish on a great car! Also what camera are you using? Those pics are really nice!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking work once again Rollo

You are without doubt the main man over here :thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

What a state that was in! The paint looks amazing. Great work. Shame about the exhaust.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

jlw41 said:


> Stunning work! loving the last shots :thumb:


Many thanks.:thumb:



s3 rav said:


> Very nice.


Many thanks.



gibbo555 said:


> Great work there Rollo, some brillant reflections achieved :thumb:


Cheers Andrew!



tonyy said:


> Finish is amazing:thumb:


Many thanks Tonyy



dyegoblb said:


> Excellent mate!


Cheers Glad u liked it.



B17BLG said:


> great finish. How did you get on with dust from 105? or were you ok?


You can see some if it in the final pics lol!! we just constantly blow it off then wsh the car down, recently we are now fully taping the car off to avoid dust in shuts.



Jord said:


> Nice work, and stunning after pictures!





JMDetailing said:


> Lovely finish on a great car! Also what camera are you using? Those pics are really nice!


Many thanks The Camera is a Nikon 3100 but I just constantly keep playing with setting so I usually take 300-400 pictures for each detail.



paulmc08 said:


> Cracking work once again Rollo
> 
> You are without doubt the main man over here :thumb:


Cheers Paul.



Stevesuds said:


> What a state that was in! The paint looks amazing. Great work. Shame about the exhaust.


Many thanks.. Would agree about teh exhaust but it sounds sooo good lol!!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

President Swirl said:


> Nice work. Strange to see a 2.5, the ones i'm used to seeing are 3 litres.


The 2.5l's are quite rare, its the twin turbo 1JZ-GTE engine rather than the 3l single turbo 7M-GTE

From memory as stock the 2.5l TT lump kicked out around 270hp while the 3l single turbo was about 230hp in either 5 speed manual or 4 speed auto. 

Great work, proper old school cool car that.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

TubbyTwo said:


> The 2.5l's are quite rare, its the twin turbo 1JZ-GTE engine rather than the 3l single turbo 7M-GTE
> 
> From memory as stock the 2.5l TT lump kicked out around 270hp while the 3l single turbo was about 230hp in either 5 speed manual or 4 speed auto.
> 
> Great work, proper old school cool car that.


Thats what the owner was telling us. she had a bit of work done to her as well. Many thanks glad you like the write up..


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

would love one of these, hard to find one that's been looked after and not rusty these days.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

this old girl is arrow straight, she's seen a pit of paint but no rust, rot metal work or fillers, interior is immaculate as well...


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent work!:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks!!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice turn around and a nice rare example now.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

VenomUK said:


> Nice turn around and a nice rare example now.


Cheers Many thanks!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice work Ronnie,I love these cars.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Ronnie said:


>


Awesome work!

How do you get rid of something like this? I think I had/have the same on my car


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice work Ronnie! Looks a million bucks now mate! :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

TopSport+ said:


> Brilliant, Excellent


Many thanks!



-Raven- said:


> Very nice work Ronnie! Looks a million bucks now mate! :thumb:


Many thanks!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

V3nom said:


> Awesome work!
> 
> How do you get rid of something like this? I think I had/have the same on my car


This is heavy marring caused from claying or in this case was by someone trying to remove over spray. it can be removed by machine polishing, most times it does not take a heavy amount of work so start with a soft pad and fine compound combination and work your way up. this actually came off with a single hit od 205 meguires and a 3m yellow pad.

hope this helps you out!


----------



## Jamieh9 (Nov 22, 2012)

Stunning, good work!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks! Jamie


----------



## aligtwood (Jul 25, 2012)

Great work love the classic look of this supra and now a great example. Very well done


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Very very nice work, on a lovely rare JDM 2.5 MK3 Supra. Beautiful


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Pefect car and awesome work:thumb:


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Cracking finish and a great looking car.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

aligtwood said:


> Great work love the classic look of this supra and now a great example. Very well done


Many thanks.



rtjc said:


> Very very nice work, on a lovely rare JDM 2.5 MK3 Supra. Beautiful


Cheers. have to say i am really starting to like the shape of these.



TopSport+ said:


> Pefect car and awesome work:thumb:


Many thanks



Dingabell said:


> Cracking finish and a great looking car.


many thanks


----------



## anto300zx (Dec 28, 2011)

*.*

good work dude ! iv just recently got myself a black one of these to with similar defects to the body work im currently machining it the last few days iv got plenty of practice now haha.


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome restoration!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great work. Good example of an old classic


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Amazing... Good work


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

anto300zx said:


> good work dude ! iv just recently got myself a black one of these to with similar defects to the body work im currently machining it the last few days iv got plenty of practice now haha.


Many thanks they are great motors. Health to enjoy!



Luan Cordeiro said:


> Awesome restoration!


Cheers Luan



Jack said:


> Great work. Good example of an old classic


Many thanks She sure is Jack esp now an origional exhaust is back on her.



Luis said:


> Amazing... Good work


Cheers Luis


----------

